# Ex Motorsport-built Super Touring Car for sale



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

*Duller Motorsport To Race Z4 M coupe in Spa 24 Hour*

FYI, Duller Motorsport will be racing the Z4 M coupe GTR in the Spa 24 Hour race in late July. Hans Stuck will be one of the drivers, as will Dieter Quester.

Duller is a regular competitor in the VLN series in Germany, and won the Dubai 24 Hour race last year with Stuck and Quester.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Seneca said:


> FYI, Duller Motorsport will be racing the Z4 M coupe GTR in the Spa 24 Hour race in late July. Hans Stuck will be one of the drivers, as will Dieter Quester.
> 
> Duller is a regular competitor in the VLN series in Germany, and won the Dubai 24 Hour race last year with Stuck and Quester.


I've been looking for news about plans for the Z4 M Coupe GTR, but haven't found much since the announcement. Are there some news items somewhere? They won't make the 24 hour race on the Nordschleife? I see the Stuck / Quester group is in an M3 there.


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

SteveT said:


> I've been looking for news about plans for the Z4 M Coupe GTR, but haven't found much since the announcement. Are there some news items somewhere? They won't make the 24 hour race on the Nordschleife? I see the Stuck / Quester group is in an M3 there.


Yeah, Duller wanted to run it in the 'Ring 24 Hour but couldn't get the car ready in time for that one, so they're using their M3, and then plan to switch to the Z4 for Spa, which is the last weekend in July.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Seneca said:


> Yeah, Duller wanted to run it in the 'Ring 24 Hour but couldn't get the car ready in time for that one, so they're using their M3, and then plan to switch to the Z4 for Spa, which is the last weekend in July.


Any pictures yet? Did they just release the kits?


----------

